# Point to pointing Help!!



## Emma S (28 October 2010)

I know I've posted this in the hunting forum, but i thought as it is related I might get some better answers...
I have a 15.2hh ex hurdler, retired last year, he was never the quickest nor the slowest and I know, before anyone says it, he's not particularly big!! 

We want to have a go at point to pointing, probably next season now as im not sure if he will be fit enough this year, as me being as organised as ever decided at the last min this would be good to have a go at! 

We dont know how to go about it all, and I'm struggling to find some simple guidlines to help us, so if anyone knows how to get into it, restrictions, how many times you have to hunt ect... that would be very helpful.

Also if a jockey licence applies at all, and if he is eligible as he raced???

Thanks


----------



## Bug2007 (28 October 2010)

If you want to race him personally then you'll need to have a jockey's licence, but you could just do the training and let a jockey race him.
They have to hunt three times and have there book signed off by the hunt and have to stay out for a certain amount of time, not sure how long as we stay out all day.
Jumps are 120cm generally. 
He can race even if he has done NH, we have two ex NH that were getting stale on course so have been handed over for p2p. the difference in the training, freshens them up a bit.


----------



## Emma S (28 October 2010)

Thanks!
Any idea on the cost behind a jockeys licence and if you can obtain one without being on apprenticeship at a yard??

I have quite a few medical issues, arthritis mainly(im only 21!!) which means I now cant work with horses. so couldnt really work at a yard to get a licence, I've worked at quite a few different racing yards and loved it and would love to do it again, but cant.

This was kind of my way of still being able to have my chance without the grueling and (in my condition) impossible task of shovelling crap out of 10 boxes every morning! I know I'm pushing my luck still riding but im not giving up on the horses yet!


----------



## Bug2007 (28 October 2010)

Mmmmmm not sure about having to work with the horses or not to get the licence, i don't think you have to, but i think you have to do some training with them...I just work ride and someone else actually races them think it can be a little expensive. 
http://www.discover-racing.co.uk/inside_horseracing/about/whatwedo/licensing/default.asp
This site is good might tell you more of what you need to know. They do look at medical conditions, to limit the risk of serious injury or death.

Good luck with it all.


----------



## bonny (28 October 2010)

You don't need a licence as such but you do need compulsory insurance and to get that you need to be fit. Here you don't need to hunt, just pay the hunt fees and they send you a certificate.
Also if your horse is even reasonably fit then you have plenty of time for this season, doesn't finish till the end of may so if you want to have a go, then just go for it now. Also helps if your horse has raced before, that's a big headstart to getting them racing fit.
Anything else you want to know just ask .....also 15.2 is plenty big enough.


----------



## combat_claire (28 October 2010)

http://www.pointtopoint.co.uk/faq_riders_owners.html

Try this for a basic guide to qualifying as a point to point jockey.


----------



## Baggybreeches (28 October 2010)

Firstly you need to qualify him and yourself with your chosen hunt, in the meantime you need to apply to the PPA (Point to Point Authority) for a medical form, everybody now needs a medical even if they only do the hunt race. The medical is done by your GP and costs between £60 and £120 depending on the doctor, you will need to give a wee sample too).
Once you have your medical you can get your RQC and hunter certificate sent off. You will need to do some fitness work yourself and depending on which races you want to do you will need to be able to ride at 11st. You need a proper racing saddle and some special bits and bobs for the bridle.
You also need to get a point to point planner which details all of the meetings and the racecards with the conditions for each race.
Have you ever ridden racehorses before, if not perhaps do some riding out to get an idea, and maybe see if you could work your boy upside another over fences.
Important thing is to remember that not all hurdlers necessarily take to chase fences (I have one that may or may not point, due to his ultra careful jumping).
Any thing else have a look at the weatherbys chase website its fairly comprehensive.


----------



## Baggybreeches (28 October 2010)

I wouldnt worry about him being 15.2, my guy is 17hh and built like the incredible hulk he makes the others look like ponies!
Ah right just read about your medical stuff, if I was you I would start with getting the medical, you do need to be amazingly fit, I work full time so I can't ride out for a yard, which means I usually have to fit a 30 minutes run and 20 minutes of cycling/core strength work in each day.
You only need a licence for hunter chase or riding in amateur races under rules (at proper courses).
Last year my RQC cost £168 or there abouts and the hunter certificate was £78, races cost between £20 and £30 and are limited to 16, 18 or 20 runners.


----------



## Mike007 (28 October 2010)

Realy the big question is can he run 3 1/4 miles .Hurdle races are shorter and faster than a point to point.I have raced a small horse, not even full thoroughbred (when it was still possible to register them). I had a lot of fun and learned a lot about training from him.We never won anything  but just getting him to stay in touch and complete the distance was enough for me.You can do all sorts of things to even the odds against the big horses.Avoid the races in mid winter, wait for the better harder going later in the season.(if he cant run on hard ground you have a problem because a small horse is at a serious disadvantage in the mud).Point to pointing is incredible , DO IT.


----------



## Horsetan (29 October 2010)

Mike007 said:



			....Point to pointing is incredible , DO IT.
		
Click to expand...

Something I've always wanted to do, but no suitable horse at the moment


----------



## Baggybreeches (29 October 2010)

Mike007 said:



			You can do all sorts of things to even the odds against the big horses.Avoid the races in mid winter, wait for the better harder going later in the season.(if he cant run on hard ground you have a problem because a small horse is at a serious disadvantage in the mud).




			It really depends on the horse's action and generally this dictates which ground they will prefer, if he jumps and stays I would run him in the mud, because the fast ground horses are getting faster, stamina can be improved, speed can't.
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## Emma S (29 October 2010)

Thanks for all your help guys, I have worked on NH yards, riding out on the gallop and over fences and hunting all the idiots! 
Will definately start with the medical though, I am quite fit my other 17hh TB events and im fit enough for that but we'll see!!


----------

